
Elizabeth Holmes Discusses Theranos at WSJDLive 2015 - Immortalin
http://www.wsj.com/video/elizabeth-holmes-discusses-theranos-at-wsjdlive-2015/20CE68A0-CAEE-48E0-BAB4-FD6C47D283BE.html?mod=e2tw
======
vixen99
She talks about ex-employees being confused. Not the only ones. What reason
should I or anyone else have to believe that Holmes, an uneducated person
working in a highly technical field has made a breakthrough in blood analysis
aside from her saying she has? If she explained what she's about and it made
sense she'd probably garner massive support for what would be regarded as a
brilliant step forward. Surely patents can cover the IPR?

